# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  15000 منطقه 3

## iraniPod

سلام دوستان 

رشته تجربی هستم . شدم 15000 منطقه 3 

بنظرتون رادیولوژی ، هوشبری ، اتاق عمل یا علوم آزمایشگاهی میارم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

اگه مناطق محروم هستی شاید اتاق عمل بیاری

----------


## iraniPod

> اگه مناطق محروم هستی شاید اتاق عمل بیاری


بله ، سهمیه ی ویژه مناطق محروم جنوب استان کرمان.

حالا این اتاق عمل بازار کارس چطوره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## RainBow

نسبت به هوشبری بازارکارش بهتره

----------

